# Jurys Inn,Cork



## danole (13 Aug 2007)

Booked 2 nights here later this month & I've heard about the dry hostel next door & the drunks gathering outside.Does anyone know if this is still a problem?I've considered cancelling & perhaps booking the Clarion..... 'Anyone stayed here or would anyone have any other suggestions?Thanks!


----------



## ngwrbc (13 Aug 2007)

hi, haven't heard any complaints about drunks gathering near Jurys but I would highly recommend the Clarion and its more central also, Jurys is about 10/15min walk from City Centre, Clarion is in the City Centre.


----------



## bb1 (13 Aug 2007)

Clarion is 5 mins nearer town than Jurys Inn, wouldn't say it'd be worth your while if there's a significant price difference.
Stayed in Jurys Inn a few months ago, no probs with drunks hanging around.
Although you are right, there is a hostel place around the back of the hotel but we didn't see any action!


----------



## Newbie! (13 Aug 2007)

I stayed there 2 weeks ago and didnt notice anything bout drunks etc. at all. I would say though, ask for a room at the back of the hotel as the road is very very noisy at night/early morn - foghorns booming at 5 in the morning as well. Friends had rooms at the back of the hotel and they never heard a thing.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Aug 2007)

I've stayed there before (on a Saturday night) and didn't encounter any problems, despite having heard about potential issues on AAM and elsewhere before.


----------



## LBT (13 Aug 2007)

Which Jury's are you talking about?

because Jury's inn is right next to the Clarion... but if I had a choice I would stay in the Clarion


----------



## Cahir (13 Aug 2007)

If you're staying in Jurys Inn and have a car, you have to park in the car park across the river.


----------



## macnas (13 Aug 2007)

There is a lot of confusion here regarding the hotels. There are 2 Jurys in Cork.
Jurys Inn and the Clarion are (200 m apart) in the centre of the city near the bus station and City Hall. The carpark is 100 m away on the other bank of the river and is enclosed. Not on the street. Ask for details. There is underground parking available also between Jurys Inn and the Clarion. 

Jurys hotel (Western Road) is 10 minutes walk from Patrick St. (centre) on the road to West Cork/Kerry/UCC.


----------



## 1308dorina (13 Aug 2007)

I stayed in the Clarion a few weeks ago and I would definitely recommend it.....it's a top class hotel and very convenient to bars, restaurants, etc.......i haven't stayed in the Jurys so I can't comment on it


----------



## danole (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.'Decided to book the Clarion instead.Looks nice........


----------



## Stevo2006 (14 Aug 2007)

My wife stayed there last week and complained about drunks, dodgy characters etc hanging around. She felt unsafe to the point where she hardly left her room.
It is only after reading the above that i now understand why!!


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Aug 2007)

> She felt unsafe to the point where she hardly left her room.


 
Were they wandering around inside Jurys Inn?


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Aug 2007)

I stayed in Jurys Hotel never noticed any problems at all.

Could earlier posters clarify which they were talking about. The Inn or the Hotel?


----------



## Recam (14 Aug 2007)

I'm pretty much a local, well at least work close by the Jurys Inn. 
Fact, you are very likely to see drunks who hang out accross the road from the hotel entrance on the benches by the quay side.
I pass there all the time and they are always sitting there (as is their right,I suppose), have never seen anyone been hassled, so don't think it should influence your decision of hotel.


----------



## mell61 (15 Aug 2007)

We've normally ended up booking the Gresham Metropole when staying in Cork, they usually have a reasonable 2B1D deal going, and the parking in the car park 50m down the road is free (just make sure you get someone to run inside to get the ticket from the hotel). IF you did do this my other recommendation is to have 1 of you check out the room before bringing the bags up, they often try and put you into a 'double' that is only a single room with double bed ie. no floor space and only 1 cup / glass available, after checking it we've never had a problem changing the rooms.
ITs also nice to have access to the leisure centre.
Haven't stayed in the Clarion to date, but agree that after dark the area around Jurys Inn seems a bit dodgy, and the car parking is rarely available (they have a few spots onsite, but its luck of the draw), so there is an added cost.


----------



## maiden (21 Aug 2007)

I stayed there for a concert last month. My sister had a room at the front and mine was at the back. It was a nightmare, we were up the whole night, had 3 kids with me. It is the simon community that has the hostel beside the hotel. There was about 10 homeless people roaring, shouting and fighting all night, the guards were there at 5 times in the night. My kids were terrified! Everyone in the rooms at the back were up and awake the whole night. 
When we complained, they didn't bat an eyelid and said we were the only ones complaining and looked at us like we were telling lies!! They must be getting these complaints all the time.


----------



## MandaC (22 Aug 2007)

I stayed there years ago (back of hotel) and you could see right down to what looked like a kind of laneway. A load of drunks broke into someones car and went asleep in it. They were still there next morning and were rounded up by the guards.

The area surrounding the Jurys Inn is definitely dodgy enough at night, having said that we had no direct hassle.


----------



## becky (10 Apr 2009)

I've stayed in both the Jurys Inn and Jury Doyle. 

I had no problems with the Inn but it was nothing special. The Doyle on the other hand is a really lovely place and has its own car underground car park.  This was a hugh plus for me as a lot of hotels I sayed in cork city centre have limited if any car spaces so you have to get street parking including parking discs before 6.  The Doyle also has a nice terrace overlooking the river. Its only a 5-10 mins or less walk to grand parade.

There's an good offer on now where you can select a late check out plus breakfast and get a free €25 voucher to use in the hotel bar/restaraunt.


----------

